# Pecans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A promising future.....I have trees being grafted as we speak....hopefully the grafts will take and I will get them this fall or next spring.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/04/california-drought-driving-interest-southern-pecans/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=0ddea0f8c7-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-0ddea0f8c7-296641129


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in a strong pecan area, many of my friends are growers. One of the problems on the world market is , yes, popularity is increasing but also so is tree planting. Last year South Africa planted the largest grove on the planet. China has been planting for years but with limited success. Pecan growing should be strong for several years yet.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mmmm.. Pecan pie.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We have some pecan trees. Last year with the drought local pecans were hard to come by. For some reason we had a nice crop. My wife would pick up $100 worth in an afternoon. Had no trouble selling them in the shell.


----------

